# Baby elephant dies at Taronga Zoo



## adfel (Mar 8, 2010)

*Published On:* 3-08-2010
*Source:* ABC news

A baby Asian elephant has died during labour at Sydney's Taronga Zoo.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 8, 2010)

What a shame, that is very sad news..


----------



## adfel (Mar 8, 2010)

I just sat and cried my eyes out.... I am in love with elephants just as much as my snakes and its such a sad thing to have happen....


----------



## Surfcop24 (Mar 8, 2010)

OOhhhh...  RIP Lil Fella...


----------



## cooperftw (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow that is awful


----------



## dtulip10 (Mar 8, 2010)

very sad but...... the elephants name is porntip.........i think she'll get pregas again


----------

